# Phrag. Wallisii



## Rayb (Mar 22, 2007)

please click on photo to enlarge Thanks 
Ray petal length is 15 " I had four flowers originally but knocked one off at the top from another plants leaves being too close .


----------



## toddybear (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a beauty! Well done!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2007)

dude... that's awesome!
wish i could make mine bloom....


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2007)

Definitely one of my favorites. 

Brian - how big is it? more light??


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

NIce job and a new growth too!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 22, 2007)

looks great


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2007)

excellent growing! I can't wait until my guys bloom.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 22, 2007)

Very enchanting, love the pouch.


----------



## TADD (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome RAy!


----------



## gore42 (Mar 22, 2007)

Awewsome! This may be my favorite Phrag species. Well, it's right up there, anyway. Looks great  I take it that you're not growing it in S/H, is that right? I've found that my long petaled hybrids don't do well that way.

- Matt


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2007)

Be still, my jealous heart....


----------



## Rayb (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments. I'm growing it in a bark mix. and I grow it in a tupperware container with water in it. many people say not to grow the long petaled phrags that way but I haven't had any trouble at all with them.I change the water weekly and flush the pots with clean waterand thier fine.

Ray


----------



## Gideon (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2007)

That's a pretty one Ray. What's the parentage?

I've got a Tower Grove clone in spike from Windy Hill.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 24, 2007)

Stunning! I hope my wallisii does something soon.


----------



## Rayb (Mar 25, 2007)

My Tag dosen't say the parentage. I'll have to do with out it.I won't be showing it so I will be fine.


----------



## Roy (Mar 26, 2007)

To find the parents, you won't. This is a species Phrag. Was know as 
Phrag. caudatum var Wallisii but if you refer to the Taxonomy section you will find a discussion Phrag warscewiczianum, reference is made to this Phrag wallisii,. It is now known as *Phrag. popowii.*
Dr. Guido Braem has written at length why this is so.
Roy


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Rick was referring to the clonal names (ie. 'Tower Grove' x 'Windy Hill').


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 26, 2007)

It's beautiful. Did it have long buds? I am surprised at how long the buds are on my Stairway to Heaven (popowii X wallisii). I have never seen buds shaped like that on any of my plants before.


----------



## Rayb (Mar 30, 2007)

I just took a measure and the longest ones are 17 inches . I don't think they will get any longer than that but I'm not complaining

Ray


----------



## DavidH (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice plant! Great markings in the pouch!


----------

